# Reformed Baptist Theological Review



## blhowes (Aug 20, 2005)

I was just wondering if anybody's read any of the articles in the latest Reformed Baptist Theological Review? I've read most of the articles, and they're very good. 

The one I just finished reading I thought was particularly good. Its called "John Calvin versus Norman Shepherd on Sola Fide", by Samuel Waldon. I like how he highlighted four of Norman Shepherd's teachings, then explained the structure of Calvin's applied soteriology, and then went through Shepherd's four teachings and showed how they differed from Calvin's teaching. I thought it was really well done, in that he made the differences very easy to understand.

I almost quoted the article's conclusion to give additional information about the article, but then realized it was copyrighted, so I won't. Definitely worth reading, though.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got it in the mail a few days ago. I am in the midst of reading 3 books though. It will have to wait.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Just got it in the mail a few days ago. I am in the midst of reading 3 books though. It will have to wait.


3 books?... hmm...so you'll be tied up 'til sometime Monday morning, right?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 20, 2005)

Is it free? than it's for me?
:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Is it free? than it's for me?
> :bigsmile:


You can read samples of their publication at their website for free. Other than that, its a semi-annual publication, $10 for one or $18 for two editions.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



At least one of them. Studying Messiah the Prince with much thought. On the last chapter this morning. It is quite readable and thought provoking. Especially since I am reading a Biography of the author along side of it.


----------



## Steve Owen (Aug 22, 2005)

RBTR always takes a few extra weeks to arrive in England. The pidgeon stops for a rest in Bermuda, I think.

I'm looking forward to reading it. The previous issue was excellent!

Martin


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

I think they stop in the Azores Martin.

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------

